# Countershaft for 9" lathe



## VSAncona (Apr 15, 2014)

I bought a 1936 9" lathe last month. I think it's a model 415. It did not come with a countershaft. I've been looking at countershafts on ebay and I see two different styles. One has a single, square opening in the casting that supports the motor and the other has a web dividing the opening in two. I've attached a couple of photos. Will either of these work with my lathe, or are there differences between them?


----------



## Halligan142 (Apr 15, 2014)

Both of those units are the same physical size.  The only difference is one is for a 6 speed lathe and the other a 12 speed lathe.  The one with two steps on the large drive pulley is the 12 speed countershaft.  If I remember correctly the 415's were 6 speed.  You may want to double check that though.


----------



## VSAncona (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks, Halligan.

I looked at an old catalog from 1936 and it seems that South Bend offered the two-step pulley as an option, but the single pulley was standard. Since I'm guessing my lathe doesn't have a hardened spindle, I will probably stick with the single pulley and use it on lower speeds.

By the way, thanks for making all your videos. I really enjoy them. I seem to recall that in one of them, you mentioned that you were thinking of making a video on what to look for when buying a South Bend lathe. I would look forward to that one if you decide to do it, even though I've already purchased a South Bend lathe.

Vince


----------

